
Ask HN: Passed the FB screen but no offer (yet) - throwfbpass
I&#x27;m in a slightly weird situation that I&#x27;d appreciate a more experienced HNer&#x27;s input on.<p>I had a phone screen for a FB internship last week. Yesterday the recruiter got back to me and said that I&#x27;d done well but that they didn&#x27;t have room in the track that I&#x27;d originally been slotted for (PhD ML engineer) and to give them 1-2 weeks to figure it out.<p>But the recruiter also said that there were spots open in the Systems and Infrastructure track and that if I were interested in that she could connect me with those teams. In fact I am interested in systems and infra (I said as much during the warm-up with the first interviewer during the screen) so I immediately responded in the affirmative.<p>Today I spoke with a friend that works at FB and he said the issue is that it&#x27;s quite late in the semester and so the recruiter is being honest about having trouble finding me a spot.<p>The reality is I would be absolutely ecstatic to work on anything at FB (systems, ML, mobile, frontend, etc) but I&#x27;m not sure if they&#x27;re considering me for all those slots or only PhD slots. I&#x27;m also not sure how to effectivity communicate this to my recruiter (that I&#x27;m excited about anything).<p>Any advice while anxiously waiting out the next 2 weeks would be appreciated.
======
DyslexicAtheist
why in 2020 would you want to join a shady operation like FB in the first
place?

